# Newbie with his first Deere Help Appreciated



## Jmcqueen (Aug 17, 2021)

Hey guys, first post so please bare with me. I've got a 2009 John Deere LA125 with a 21 HP single valve Briggs. 108 hours clocked and my @sshole neighbor left some of his old barbed-wire out on the property line. I hit it, the mower didn't die, I put it in reverse and went along my business. 4 days later I started it up and at idle it made a metal on metal scraping noise. I thought maybe I had some of the fencing in the deck. Checked and all was fine. Blades are in good shape, I think...problem is I noticed at mowing speed I hear no sound. When I disengage and the mower sits at idle with the blade moving at an idle speed the noise comes...It happens at every deck setting...I've even spray painted the interior of the deck to see if there's a place the blades may be hitting. What am I missing? I'm open to any and all suggestions and I appreciate any feedback. Thanks, Josh


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. How are the spindles that carry the blades? are they greased? Do they seem to have any play? You may have got a bit of wire jammed where the spindle shat goes through the deck.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Jmcqueen said:


> Hey guys, first post so please bare with me. I've got a 2009 John Deere LA125 with a 21 HP single valve Briggs. 108 hours clocked and my @sshole neighbor left some of his old barbed-wire out on the property line. I hit it, the mower didn't die, I put it in reverse and went along my business. 4 days later I started it up and at idle it made a metal on metal scraping noise. I thought maybe I had some of the fencing in the deck. Checked and all was fine. Blades are in good shape, I think...problem is I noticed at mowing speed I hear no sound. When I disengage and the mower sits at idle with the blade moving at an idle speed the noise comes...It happens at every deck setting...I've even spray painted the interior of the deck to see if there's a place the blades may be hitting. What am I missing? I'm open to any and all suggestions and I appreciate any feedback. Thanks, Josh


The usual damage to the blade spindles when you hit something that brings the blades to an instant stop is the lower spindle bearings. Like Bill said, you need to check the spindles. You can buy the entire set of spindle bearings (6) for your deck for less than $20. Not a bad idea to just go ahead and change them on a 12 year old mower. New spindles will run about $30 each.

JD Spindle Bearing Replacement


----------

